

The NewsBlur iPhone App - visual feed reader with intelligence - zengr
http://www.newsblur.com/iphone/

======
shinratdr
I fail to see what this does that Reeder doesn't do 10x better with a way
nicer interface, nor do I see why a writer would need a different type of RSS
reader that seems significantly less elegant and devoid of any notable
features to set it apart.

You need to be way more specific when explaining what "helps you follow
authors" actually means. Also, I'm not aware of any RSS reader in existence
that won't give you an option to view the regular site, so I'm not sure you
are capturing the uniqueness of that one either.

It's much more than possible that I'm missing something, but that website does
an absolutely terrible job of telling me what is unique about this app.
Honestly, all I see is six screenshots riddled with design errors.

EDIT - Besides being open source and free. Those might be unique selling
points to a handful of users, but I'm pretty sure the vast majority of iOS
users have a buck or two to blow on an app and couldn't care less about
whether an app is open source or not, if they are even aware of the concept.

------
alphakappa
What does "with intelligence" mean in this context? The website has that
tagline, but there's no explanation of it, or why this is a better feed
reader. Given that there's no dearth of feed readers, they will hopefully do a
better job of selling it on that page.

------
steipete
I'm sorry, but why is this on Hacker News? The app looks like crap! Yellow
folder icons? Come on! It seems as if it was written at the time where iOS 2
was new. Not bad, but just totally not able to compete with fancy apps like
FlipBoard or even Reeder. If this would run on Android, maybe. But iOS? The
bar went up.

So, do I miss something here?

~~~
conesus
Have you tried it? NewsBlur isn't your average feed reader.

Also, Flipboard et al serve different use cases. NewsBlur is a writer's
reader. Flipboard is a news reader. NewsBlur, with its intelligence, helps you
follow authors, and on the web it shows you the Original Site. It's also
entirely open-source, being developed solo by me:
<http://github.com/samuelclay/>

~~~
zengr
I have been using newblur from 2 months and absolutely loving it! An easy
transition from Google reader after their design disaster.

Great work Sam.

